# curseur souris facon autocad



## greggorynque (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

qqun saurait-il s'il existe un moyen de changer le curseur de la souris par un curseur taille écran facon autocad
(deux grandes lignes qui vont jusqu'aux extrémités du bureau et dont l'intersection marque le point a cliquer ??)

J'avais vu cela egalemet dans un mauvais film d'action coréen, et cela m'éclaterais si c'etais possible

PS: une astuce equivalent pour wondows m'interesse aussi


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Je pense que le film, c'était Avalon, non ? 

Si non, je connais pas 

Oups.... pardon, ça remonte à loin.


----------



## greggorynque (10 Mai 2008)

Ouiiii, c'est ca, le film qui dont 100% de l'action est dans la bande annonce


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Il ne t'a pas plue parce que tu n'y à cherché que l'action.... 

Hors, pour moi, ce n'est pas un film d'action  

( => j'attends toujours la traduction  )


Ici, un thème Avalon pour le Gnome Desktop Manager
Si non, je trouve pas


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2008)

Il y avait Myghty Mouse qui te permettrait de customizer ton pointeur meis il ne tourne pas sous Leopard.

http://unsanity.com/haxies/mightymouse


----------



## morphoas (11 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'avais vu cela egalemet dans un mauvais film d'action coréen, et cela m'éclaterais si c'etais possible





greggorynque a dit:


> Ouiiii, c'est ca, le film qui dont 100% de l'action est dans la bande annonce



:mouais: 

Ôtez moi un doute 
Jespère que vous ne parlez pas de lAvalon de Mamoru Oshii ?


----------



## greggorynque (11 Mai 2008)

morphoas a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Ôtez moi un doute
> Jespère que vous ne parlez pas de lAvalon de Mamoru Oshii ?



Si si :rose::rose::rose:

Pour être honnête j'avais bien aimé, mais j'avais été très désagréablement surpris par le décalage entre film et bande annonce, et on apprécie moins le film quand on s'attendais à autre chose 

Bon mais cela ne me dit pas si c'est possible et si cela l'étais sous 10.4


----------

